# Protest For The Entry Of KP Gill In The UN-Human Rights Council



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2010)

*PROTEST FOR THE  ENTRY OF KP GILL, the BUTCHER OF PUNJAB, IN THE PREMISES OF THE UNITED  NATIONS HUMAN RIGHTS COUNCIL, MARCH 1-28, 2010  * 
Madam N Pillay
High Commissioner 
U N Commission for Human Rights
Human Rights Council
Bureau 1153
Palais des Nations
1211 GENEVE 10
Switzerland
Tel: 41-22-917-2127
Fax: 41-22-917-0583

Your Excellency,

It has come to our that the Interfaith International, a non-governmental  body, having consultative status with the Economics and Social Council  of the United Nations (ECOSO), has accredited 17 Indian citizens to  represent India at the 13th Session of Human Rights Council, Geneva,   March 1 – 26, 2010, which includes KP Gill, the Butcher of Punjab.

We are shocked and disturbed at the inclusion of KPS Gill, one of the  former Directors-General of PUNJAB police. He is commonly known as the *‘Butcher  of Punjab’* because of his gross violations of Human Rights,  including the fake-encounter killings of the Sikh youth and his  participation in abduction, torture, persecution and eventually killing  the Human Rights Activist of the ruling Akali Dal-Badal party. This  human rights activist was Sardar Jaswant Singh Khalsa, on 6th September,  1993. Besides, KPS.Gill has murdered hundreds of thousand of Sikhs  youth his tenure of office as one of the former Directors-General of  Punjab Police (under the Indian occupation since 15th August, 1947).

We, the Sikhs of California, respectfully request your Excellency to  take your personal initiative to ‘stop  the Human rights violator,  persecutor and abductor’ of Sardar Jaswat Singh Khalsa’ and eventually  eliminating him. *He should not be permitted to enter  the premises of  the United Nations Human Rights Council*. Rather, the UN authorities  should alert the Swiss Security authorities  to arrest him, i. e., KPS  Gill, be tried for his criminals activities committed for the crimes  against humanity. *Inviting KPS Gill would be inviting the infamous  Hitler or Goebels to the Internationally known  Human Rights  Organization, the United Nations*.

Once again, we humbly request your personal involvement against the  criminal(s) of humanity, arrest him and prosecute him at the  International Court of Justice, The Hague, for the heinous crimes he  committed against the Sikhs of Punjab. Also, he was appointed a*  ‘Special advisor’ to Narendra Modi*, who carried out the genocide of  Muslims of Gujarat in 2002-2003.

Sincerely,

Parmjit Singh Sekhon
President
Dal Khalsa Alliance
United States of America
<pssekhon@gmail.com>

Ram Singh, President*, American Gurdwara Council, San Jose, CA Ph  408.667-3116
Karnail Singh Khalsa*, Gurmat Chetna Lehar 510-557-9168
Gaganjit Singh, General Secretary, Dal Khalsa of America <gensec@dalkhalsausa.org>
Harminder Singh, President, Khalsa Jagriti Lehar <hpaulsingh@sbcglobal.net>
Bhanjan Singh Bhinder, Director for Public Policy, The Sikh Information  Centre <bhinder@<wbr>sikhinformationcentre.org>
 Sukhwinder Singh, President, Sikh Sahit Sabha 510.277-7560
Baljinder Singh, President, Sikh Sabhachar Committee 510.774-5909


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: PROTEST FOR THE ENTRY OF KP GILL in the UN HUMAN RIGHTS COUNCIL*

KPS Gill should be arrested for killing the innocent as Pinochet was when he was in London.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: PROTEST FOR THE ENTRY OF KP GILL in the UN HUMAN RIGHTS COUNCIL*

IMO, arrest is too good for this butcher.  I see all the dead, tortured bodies of my brothers and sisters, the ones who survived torture and my sisters and brothers raped under his regime and my reaction...I must be careful what I say, I suppose, but, IMO, there is no punishment sufficient for what he has done.  He has earned his nickname, The Butcher of Punjab.  :}8-:


He and Indira Gandhi belong in the same category exactly.  The biggest difference I can see is that KP Gill has pretensions of being a Sikh.  If he is a Sikh, he is a traitor and ought to be treated as a traitor.  :AR15firing:


----------



## Bmandur (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: PROTEST FOR THE ENTRY OF KP GILL in the UN HUMAN RIGHTS COUNCIL*

 His Body in boiling hot water

Put sand on his head


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: PROTEST FOR THE ENTRY OF KP GILL in the UN HUMAN RIGHTS COUNCIL*

I have no soft corner for KPS Gill. But let us not forget one thing and that is He was A Servant of GOI and did that was ordered. It was not his independent decision.The only disqualification is that he was a sikh and had to handle the Khalistanis.

If he would not have done this he would have been out of job and someone else would have done exactly the same way.He is subject to sikh's scrutiny because he was a Turbaned sikh.While one is in service one has to do that is ordained. One is helpless may be he did many things against his conscience and could never tell as he is a taciturn and does not speak much. May be he pens down some bio-graphy or some thing that we should come to understand his psyche. !984 was the year of herd-mentality and may be he was swayed away by that mentality. 

But that does not unsikh him. May be .....


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: PROTEST FOR THE ENTRY OF KP GILL in the UN HUMAN RIGHTS COUNCIL*



Taranjeet singh said:


> I have no soft corner for KPS Gill. But let us not forget one thing and that is He was A Servant of GOI and did that was ordered. It was not his independent decision.The only disqualification is that he was a sikh and had to handle the Khalistanis.
> 
> If he would not have done this he would have been out of job and someone else would have done exactly the same way.He is subject to sikh's scrutiny because he was a Turbaned sikh.While one is in service one has to do that is ordained. One is helpless may be he did many things against his conscience and could never tell as he is a taciturn and does not speak much. May be he pens down some bio-graphy or some thing that we should come to understand his psyche. !984 was the year of herd-mentality and may be he was swayed away by that mentality.
> 
> But that does not unsikh him. May be .....



Taranjeet Singh ji,

I beg to differ.  There is no excuse for the things he did.  There can be no excuse for mass murder.  Any half-way moral person would have been willing to simply lose their job and do something else for a living.   Many Sikhs, as I understand it, did exactly that after the Bluestar Massacre.  Any really moral person would die before doing the things he did.    The excuse of following orders didn't work for the nazis and it doesn't work for kp gill.

If someone else had done what he did, that person would also have my lasting enmity.  That "reason" was given to me - "someone has to do it" - when I  was offered a job with a defence contractor (read "weapons development").  I replied ,"Maybe someone has to do it, but it doesn't have to be me."

As far as I am concerned, I will not consider him a Sikh, but who am I?  The Akal Takht considers him a Sikh and they have the last word on that.  Don't they?  

This earth will be a slightly cleaner place when he is no longer living on it. :}--}:


----------



## japjisahib04 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: PROTEST FOR THE ENTRY OF KP GILL in the UN HUMAN RIGHTS COUNCIL*

So far as I can recollect He is nirankari and not a sikh.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: PROTEST FOR THE ENTRY OF KP GILL in the UN HUMAN RIGHTS COUNCIL*

Madam N Pillay
High Commissioner 
U N Commission for Human Rights  ???

Sounds Indian.What else can we expect from such people ?


----------

